# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  Setup_crystal

## مهدی هادیان2

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
با سلام
برای فایل ستاپ آیا فایل های کریستال(rpt) رو در پوشه bin باید کپی کنم؟ یا لازم نیست
با سپاس فراوان

----------


## dottnett

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
> با سلام
> برای فایل ستاپ آیا فایل های کریستال(rpt) رو در پوشه bin باید کپی کنم؟ یا لازم نیست
> با سپاس فراوان


 سلام
بله باید در پوشه bin کپی شود..

----------

